# Is It Sanchezi?



## Fest (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I've bought at the end of 2010 piranha. I was told it's elongatus, but from the beginnig I was almost sure it is not. Can you help me identify, what it colud be? It has about 6,5 cm ( 2,6 inch).






















Thanks in advance!

PS. Sorry for my English.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like S. compressus to me.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

S COMPRESSUS


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Serrasalmus Compressus.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Make it unanimous!..Serrasalmus Compressus...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Second pic looks definitly S. compressus. S. elongatus will be more elongated and pretty much unique in shape compared to all other p's.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like I'm gonna be the 'odd man out' and say _S. altuvei_.

The spots above the lateral line appear to be vertically elongated.

Which if I remember correctly, is depective of _S. altuvei_ vs. _S. compressus_.
(I could be wrong though...?)


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll guess Comp


----------



## Fest (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I still love her although it's not elongatus







. It's high time to look after elong or rhombeus. Cheers!


----------

